# Xmass sales =prop items.



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Seasons greetings all. It's time for my yearly reminder to hit those after Xmass sales for prop material. Light sets for lab displays. Small flat back ornaments for mounting on headstones. There's tons of stuff out there that can be converted to our warped needs. Let's hear some other suggestions.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yep time to get those red , green lights, plus those animated reindeers and such.. i just got another reindeer for 15.00 and i saw some led xmass lights , got to go back for those


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

LEDs are a must have when they go on clearance. I hacked up a set last year to wire individually for eyes and made a few spots from them as well. I will definitely be repeating that purchase when they hit 75% off or better. Hobby Lobby has some great gothic looking cross ornaments this year...thanks for the thought on those for tombstone accents.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Any animated figure not just reindeer. Waving santas, snowmen, ect. Anything with a motor that has a slow rpm. Colored flood lite sets and bulbs. Blowers from inflates if they get cheap enough. They make good faux fire pits.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Walgreens has some great battery operated 15 LED light sets. They're designed for wreathes and such. They have three colors, orange, red, and green, They have an off, steady on, and flash setting. $2.00 a set.

Target has 80 foot extension cords for $4.50.
Multiple outlet boxes 3 ($3.50) and 6 outlets($7.50).
Tons of light sets and ornaments all at %50 off.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> LEDs are a must have when they go on clearance. I hacked up a set last year to wire individually for eyes and made a few spots from them as well. I will definitely be repeating that purchase when they hit 75% off or better. Hobby Lobby has some great gothic looking cross ornaments this year...thanks for the thought on those for tombstone accents.


dave do you have an how too on those leds--i may just make those led spots


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

pyro said:


> dave do you have an how too on those leds--i may just make those led spots


Pyro, I used heresJohnny's LED spot how-to, and had to guess at the resistor values. Seemed to work out pretty good, although Some of the xmas led strings are not as bright as the high intensity leds you can purchase elsewhere.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool thanx


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

dangit, I cant find any regular plain old solid colored purple lights.

Im prob. gonna go with this

http://www.christmaslightsetc.com/productdetail.htm?productid=17542&CategoryID=516


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey crossblades400
http://www.christmaslights.com/seas...00ctscarypurplehalloweenlightset.cfm#navbar=a


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

bought some of those lights at walgreens---kinda dim was hoping to make some spots --aw hell ill try it anyway, 15 lights but there frosted


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

pyro said:


> hey crossblades400
> http://www.christmaslights.com/seas...00ctscarypurplehalloweenlightset.cfm#navbar=a


Thanks a lot for the look, though I think they said they "only have 1 left"

Fortunately i need 2 =(


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

CrossBlades,
Lowes had plain purple string lights really cheap before X-Mas. Maybe they still have some.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Pyro is correct, the Walgreen's LEDs are not meant for spots. I plan on clustering them in opaque eyeballs to give them a color changing effect as they flash.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hmm may be a tad bit late now. I may wait till halloween. I know target sells strings of purple and orange on halloween season. Just gotta wait XD


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I know this is a little late, but I got a animated deer at CVS for 5 dollars, not sure what I want to do with the motor yet. At hobby Lobby I got 3- 40 ft. extension cords, a 12 foot extension cord with a plug at 4 foot intervals, 3 fan shaped 3 plug grounding plugs, and one of the stake grounding plugs(am not sure what they are all called, so am describing) all at 80% off. If I had more $ at the time would have gotten more, especially one of the cords with the plugs at intervals, that seems like it would be quite usefal, but they were 27.99 regular, and was limited funds wise. But now thinking it thru, should of gotten another one!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's never too late to share some great finds Bethene. Last night, Devin, a new member of our Hauntforum NJ make and take group gave out some battery operated LED Xmass light sets that he just bought. They're eight function, and really cool.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Bethene said:


> I know this is a little late, but I got a animated deer at CVS for 5 dollars, not sure what I want to do with the motor yet.


I snagged one from Sears myself for the express purpose of pulling the motor out to drive my FCG 

Not sure what I'll do with the body yet.


----------

